# PTE Gold kit question sets.



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi,

I am taking the PTE again to boost the score. I had purchased Gold preparation kit from PTE during my previous attempt (around 3 months back).

If I purchase the kit again, would I get the same question sets or it would be different?

Thanks guys.

Cheers.


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, you get the same questions and the same tests.

Best,


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys,

Can anyone suggest me online materials for PTE A? I am not really getting very reliable tests except the few from Pearson site.. Is there any material available in google docs or torrent that can be shared? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

http://is.gd/pte111 From 111 to 999
Keep changing and you'll get resources


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone suggest me online materials for PTE A? I am not really getting very reliable tests except the few from Pearson site.. Is there any material available in google docs or torrent that can be shared?
> 
> Thanks in advance


pm me *yr* mail id so i will send *u *link to install PTE live test software on *yr *pc. enjoy

*Please don't use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 
kaju/moderator*


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> pm me *yr* mail id so i will send *u *link to install PTE live test software on *yr *pc. enjoy
> 
> *Please don't use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sent you my mail id. I already have one in my laptop from Pearson which consists of 3 tests? Are you referring something different from that?


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Thanks. Sent you my mail id. I already have one in my laptop from Pearson which consists of 3 tests? Are you referring something different from that?


Maybe it is the same.


----------



## Dearaira (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi all, my test is tomorrow. I can't seem to buy the silver kit. Something seems to be off in my bank. :'( is there any other material worth pursuing that's similar to these test kits?


----------



## sriaroushi (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi pls can you send PTE online practice test to my mail id if you have - *<SNIP>*
Thanks in advance

*Please don't put personal information such as email addresses in your posts - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## sanjaym (May 9, 2015)

Hi Kaju,

I'm not able to send private message to you for PTE live link.
Can you send me message? In reply I can send my email id.

Thanks,
Sanjay


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share: 
Expert PTE-A B2 or B1 ?

How to actually learn/improve score for Pte? Not just doing test?

Cheers


----------



## ngujinsean (Mar 30, 2016)

i just bought the gold preparation kit but the sample questions seems to be not complete. can anyone help?


----------



## mohammadyawarkhan (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## anawela04 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi, can I send you my email address? I am interested on PTE live test software. Thanks


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

kaivalya said:


> pm me *yr* mail id so i will send *u *link to install PTE live test software on *yr *pc. enjoy
> 
> *Please don't use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> ...


Would you please send it to me also as I am planning for the Exam soon!


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

can some one share me the PTE live test software


----------



## Shireesha1189 (Dec 14, 2017)

*PTE software link*

Hi,

Can anyone please share me the PTE software link


----------

